# XM 15



## zuma hans (Apr 23, 2002)

... has been a big letdown.

Americana is what's needed here ... folk is a component of that.

Maybe a daypart or a weekend show.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

I disagree, XM15 is an excellent channel; all the great folk music.
Agree they need an Americana Channel, but I think that Ch 12
is intended to be that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

When i first got xm radio, I e-mailed them and said they were missing a "progressive" folk/country channel with artists such as Jerry jeff Walker, John Prine, Nanci Griffith, Emmy Lou Harris, Guy Clark, etc. They said the new folk channel would feature those artists; however, the new folk channel, in my opinion, plays some pretty far-out stuff and I rarely listen to it. I think Cross-Country is the closest thing to "Americana"; however, they could do better by playing more songs by the "americana" singer/songwriters such as the artists mentioned above.


----------

